# Stihl Picco Chain?



## UrbanLogger (Apr 4, 2007)

I Just purchased a new MS192T today. To the best of my knowledge all MS192T's come with Picco chain (but I'm probably wrong?) What exactly is picco chain? I'm assuming it is just 3/8 low profile chain, is that a correct assumption?

Also I picked up a new MS660 36"bar a month ago and a few spare chains(2). I happened to notice that the chain boxes looked a little older. When I got home I noticed that I had some boxes of 3/8 RS chain. Is this the older version of the new RSC?

Thanks


----------



## Stihl #1 (Apr 4, 2007)

_I Just purchased a new MS192T today. To the best of my knowledge all MS192T's come with Picco chain (but I'm probably wrong?) What exactly is picco chain? I'm assuming it is just 3/8 low profile chain, is that a correct assumption?_

Yes Picco is a low profile 3/8 pitch chain. The idea is that it will not stretch as fast as 1/4 does, but with a lower profile it has less mass so the saw has more power to let the chain cut. Most small saws have Picco for this reason. It is used on pole saws also. There are several versions out there. PM (Picco Micro) is not a reduced kickback chain and is only recommended by Stihl for pole saws. PM1 is the reduced kickback version, in .050 gauge. PMN (Picco Micro Narrow) is .043 gauge so it has even less mass for light small saws, and may be what you have. Look on the side of the driver and see if it has a 1 (.043) or a 3 (.050) to tell.

_Also I picked up a new MS660 36"bar a month ago and a few spare chains(2). I happened to notice that the chain boxes looked a little older. When I got home I noticed that I had some boxes of 3/8 RS chain. Is this the older version of the new RSC?_
Again you are right. RSC (Rapid Super Comfort) has replaced RS (Rapid Super), both are not reduced kickback. RM2 (Rapid Micro) is the reduced kickback chain. Super is full chisel and Micro is semi-chisel. RSC3 is a reduced kickback RS chain, and in the little bit of timed cutting I have done it is not significantly slower than RS, for whatever that is worth.
I know, more than you probably wanted to know...


----------



## upandcommer (Apr 4, 2007)

the wife's 018c is set up with the picco micro narrow aka mini 3/8 x .43 it officially earned the name ginsu cause it falls through logs even full bar cuts makes for a wicked nimble quick limbing beast I call it the wife's saw but she has run maybe two tanks through it I on the other hand have logged about 5 gallons through the little monster shhh she won't know if you don't tell her.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 5, 2007)

As Stihl #1 said, nothing to add........

...oh well, you said nothing about RM/RMC/RMC3, or PMC3, but he didn't ask about that.......


----------



## DoubleNickel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Stihl MS192T*

UrbanLogger: How do you like yo new saw? Prob havent't used it much yet? 

SawTroll: My parents immigrated from Fevik to America in 1924. I love Norway!!


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 12, 2007)

DoubleNickel said:


> UrbanLogger: How do you like yo new saw? Prob havent't used it much yet?
> 
> SawTroll: My parents immigrated from Fevik to America in 1924. I love Norway!!



Hmmmm, you are probably not a youngster, then......

Btw, there are lots of Americans with Norwegian anscestors here.........


----------



## Fish (Apr 12, 2007)

The pmn chain is extremely wimpy, and the cutters will bend if you look at them real hard.
You will likely have slight trouble with the pull start, which will be taken care under warranty.
Your saw likely has the .43 ga pmn chain.

As far as getting chain in older boxes, the older the chain, the better chain you have.


----------



## J.Walker (Apr 13, 2007)

SawTroll said:


> As Stihl #1 said, nothing to add........
> 
> Stihl Picco is what we use on our climbing saws. Some of the other brands of chains with their safety technology are down-wright dangerous.


----------



## UrbanLogger (Apr 14, 2007)

So far I love my new little 192T. Its light, starts easy, and seems to have all the power I need it to have. It came with Picco chain with .050 guage. Its a green chain with a tripple hump bumper link. I can't find it in any Stihl catalog or their web site. It looks very much like RM2, however the side of my Stihl 14" bar says Picco on it and as for the guage it says .050. The Drive link count is 50. I had my local saw shop make me a loop of Oregon 91VG with 50DL and it fits and runs great on the saw. Why am I so confused here? I know that 3/8 lp chain is what is supposed to be on the saw, but the Stihl chain I have isn't pictured in any Stihl catalog?

I don't know...maybe I'm an Idiot?

Again, thanks for all of your help guys!


----------



## maccall (Apr 14, 2007)

UrbanLogger said:


> So far I love my new little 192T. Its light, starts easy, and seems to have all the power I need it to have. It came with Picco chain with .050 guage. Its a green chain with a tripple hump bumper link. I can't find it in any Stihl catalog or their web site. It looks very much like RM2, however the side of my Stihl 14" bar says Picco on it and as for the guage it says .050. The Drive link count is 50. I had my local saw shop make me a loop of Oregon 91VG with 50DL and it fits and runs great on the saw. Why am I so confused here? I know that 3/8 lp chain is what is supposed to be on the saw, but the Stihl chain I have isn't pictured in any Stihl catalog?




In my catalog on Stihl bars and chains there is no Picco chain with camel-links, but the camel-link alone is listed as a spare-part for both the RM2, which it's obviously not, and for the PM1-chain, and that one seems to no longer be available. It suits well otherwise since it's a Picco and in .050.


----------



## Erick (Apr 14, 2007)

UrbanLogger said:


> So far I love my new little 192T. Its light, starts easy, and seems to have all the power I need it to have. It came with Picco chain with .050 guage. Its a green chain with a tripple hump bumper link. I can't find it in any Stihl catalog or their web site. It looks very much like RM2, however the side of my Stihl 14" bar says Picco on it and as for the guage it says .050. The Drive link count is 50. I had my local saw shop make me a loop of Oregon 91VG with 50DL and it fits and runs great on the saw. Why am I so confused here? I know that 3/8 lp chain is what is supposed to be on the saw, but the Stihl chain I have isn't pictured in any Stihl catalog?
> 
> I don't know...maybe I'm an Idiot?
> 
> Again, thanks for all of your help guys!



It's just regular ole PM1 chain that’s been around for years, apparently it was replaced this year with the PMC3 so that might be why your not seeing it at your dealer. If you want the non-safety link chain just run the Stihl PM (no "1") it's still available and its good chain for the smaller saws, cuts faster then a bennihana chef on a Saturday night on the small stuff. Let us know how you like the little 192, I had one half way to the cash register the other day and talked myself out of it. I'm sure I'll end up with it pretty soon though, all I need is for someone to tell me how great it is, or how much they like it, (hint, hint) and I'll be right back over there cash in hand like the saw addict I am :blush: :help: (admitting it is the first step to recovery). I couldn’t get over how light and well balanced it was. If you don't mind me asking how much did you have to give for it?

If anybody else wants to chime in with the price at their local dealer or what they paid feel free, just kind of trying to get an idea of what kind of "deal" to make.


----------



## UrbanLogger (Apr 14, 2007)

Thanks for your help guys... Its all starting to make sense now.

Erick - I love my MS192T!  Its very light, well balanced, starts quite easily both cold and warm, is quite efficient when it comes to fuel, and seems to have plenty of power! I bought mine shortly (1 week) after buying my MS660, and I bought a BR340 at the same time I bought my MS192T so they gave me a deal. I paid 229.00 for my 192T and 269.00 for the BR340 and he threw in 2 6packs of Stihl 50:1 oil mix! I think I'll be doing all of my Stihl purchasing from those guys in the future!

(Incase you don't know what a BR340 is, its a back-pack blower)


----------



## DoubleNickel (Apr 14, 2007)

*Stihl MS192T*



Fish said:


> The pmn chain is extremely wimpy, and the cutters will bend if you look at them real hard.



Hmm: This don't sound good:sword:


SawTroll: is 56 old?

Stihl # 1: So if I buy one, what is the best replacement chain?


It's only gonna be used for limbing in the tree which I have only done once!! See: http://www.lawncafe.com/showthread.php?t=25848

The Husky 142 was pretty heavy. I thought.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2007)

The problem with replacing the chain with a .50 gauge, is that you need to replace the bar too. As far as the Oregon chain in .043, they only sell the safety version.


----------



## DoubleNickel (Apr 18, 2007)

*Stihl ChainSaw Chain*

_Hmm--Maybe this help?_

http://www.stihlusa.com/chainsaws/types.html

http://www.stihllibrary.com/pdf/SharpAdvice061301final.pdf

So Fish: .050 Chain is with Oregon bar stronger?

This is to hard for me. Me Dummy.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 18, 2007)

maccall said:


> In my catalog on Stihl bars and chains there is no Picco chain with camel-links, but the camel-link alone is listed as a spare-part for both the RM2, which it's obviously not, and for the PM1-chain, and that one seems to no longer be available. It suits well otherwise since it's a Picco and in .050.



Yes, his chain is PM1, which probably is replaced by PMC3, by now - probably a much better chain.....:biggrinbounce2: 

Oregon 91VG is about as bad as PM1 - 91VS, VX and V is much better, as is regular PM.


----------



## SawTroll (Apr 18, 2007)

DoubleNickel said:


> Hmm: This don't sound good:sword:
> 
> 
> SawTroll: is 56 old?
> ...



No! :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2: :biggrinbounce2:


----------

